# San Antonio Ranges



## TX_Speck (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, my first bow is on its way and I keep hitting the tracking button every hour I'm so fired up. Decided on the Black Ice and I can't wait to shoot it. With that being said, where in San Antonio do yall like to go practice?


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Ive been going to mesquite creek archery for years, scott hausman runs the place, great guy, good set up. $5 to shoot.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I am only aware of 2 places in SA and they both are good.
The Bow Shop (Fred)-Vance Jackson and 410 area. 
Mesquite Archery (Scott) near Bandera and 410. 

Both of these shops are great but I prefer Scott over at Mesquite because he seems to have more help or at least more time to help me out when I stop by. Either way I would recommend purchasing some of your equipment at thier shops to help support them and they will both take great care of you whichever one you visit.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

See my post here. Would love to get some folks together for a shoot. We can shoot out to 40 yards.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=1941449#post1941449


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't know of any ranges in the area,but the Black Ice you bought ,you are gonna love it.Fast,quiet and no hand shock.Best bow i have ever owned,nice choice.


----------

